# Harvesting Bay Leaves, question



## dragnlaw (Nov 19, 2022)

I purchased a bay tree this year.  Supposed to be able to survive our winters with protection but because it's so tiny I brought it in. 
Now I would like to pick a couple of leaves to use. 

 Where do I pick them from?
The bottom leaves?   The top leaves?  
Snip off the entire top of a couple of leaves, like you would with basil?


----------



## Marlingardener (Nov 19, 2022)

I always plucked bottom leaves. Since you aren't actually eating the leaves and just want the flavor, it doesn't matter if they are a bit tough. Fresh bay leaves are such a pleasure!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 19, 2022)

I'm surprised you found information that says it will survive the winter in Canada, since it's native to the Mediterranean region. You might want to read this: https://www.torontomastergardeners.ca/askagardener/bay-laurel/

It's a tree, a woody plant, not an herbaceous plant like basil. Don't cut the top off unless you want it to stop growing up.

Pick from the bottom and never remove more than one third of the leaves at one time. Remember that it needs to conduct photosynthesis in order to survive.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 19, 2022)

You are right GG, my mistake, I knew I brought it in for a reason   I had read that.  I bought several other plants and got them mixed up.  


GotGarlic said:


> It's a tree, a woody plant, not an herbaceous plant like basil. Don't cut the top off unless you want it to stop growing up.
> 
> Pick from the bottom and never remove more than one third of the leaves at one time. Remember that it needs to conduct photosynthesis in order to survive.


That's exactly what I thought.  It's an aromatic tree not an herb.  Just wanted to check and make sure though.   On the other hand, if it survives, like some of the pics I've seen here, maybe when it is really established, I just might want to lop off the tops to make it more manageable.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 19, 2022)

I literally just came from the garage ( where my potted bay tree takes residence in the winter) to pick a leaf for homemade sauce.  I pick from mid-range bottom.  I dont pick much at all.  

I think theism plants second winter.  It did beautifully in my garage last year( my garage is insulated and doesnt get below 50.

I had one tree that lasted a few years outside, but ultimately the cold did it in.   Once I wrapped it up. Another time I put a garbage can over it.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 19, 2022)

I fished it out and posed. it for a picture.
There really is a big difference between fresh and dried.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 19, 2022)

I could swear I've seen a recipe that uses a fresh bay leaf to wrap the food. I think it was some sort of appetizer. I just can't remember what it was or which cuisine and can't find it on the intertubes.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 19, 2022)

Like GM, I recommend you don't cut any, at least while it's a small plant, as you are trying to get growth!  And you'll definitely have to bring it indoors - I have to bring mine in every fall.     

So how large is that "tiny" plant, and how large is the pot you are growing in?  Once you start getting a good number of leaves, something to look for in these kind of plants is any leaves pressed together while growing - these would be good ones to harvest something from. 

Something you'll have to watch for eventually, is the plant sending up shoots, which eventually grow another stalk.  I let a few grow through the years, but have pulled out a lot of them, especially in spring.


Base of bay plant, showing the new shoots that came up through the years. by pepperhead212, on Flickr


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 19, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I could swear I've seen a recipe that uses a fresh bay leaf to wrap the food. I think it was some sort of appetizer. I just can't remember what it was or which cuisine and can't find it on the intertubes.


I don't think bay leaves are edible, fresh or dried. They're very tough and don't break down easily.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 19, 2022)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't think bay leaves are edible, fresh or dried. They're very tough and don't break down easily.


You might be right. Maybe you don't eat the wrap, like you don't eat banana leaves that wrap some food. I just hope someone has an idea of what that dish might be.


----------



## Badjak (Nov 20, 2022)

taxlady said:


> You might be right. Maybe you don't eat the wrap, like you don't eat banana leaves that wrap some food. I just hope someone has an idea of what that dish might be.


Sounds interesting, so I'm going to try and find it.
I know and have eaten food wrapped in banana leaf, basil, betel, grape and cabbage leaves.
Plus rice boiled inside bamboo.
I'm keen to try galangal leaves as a wrap.
Time to go find this bay leaf wrapped goodie


----------



## Badjak (Nov 20, 2022)

I found bay leaf wrapped goat cheese, but only a picture.
Bay leaf pound cake, mentioning it as I would never come up with it. Recipe is only for subscribers of that site
Bay leaf wrapped salmon https://www.macheesmo.com/bay-leaf-wrapped-salmon/
And https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/grilled-salmon-wrapped-in-lemon-and-bay-leaves
(Same recipe)


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 20, 2022)

Ive also seen recipes of dishes cooked /wrapped in the leaf from a turmeric plant ( I think it was a fish recipe).  I grew turmeric once,saved the leaves, but never did anything with them.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 20, 2022)

I use the leaves that result from pruning.  I have 3 plants in containers that have been pruned twice.  They will need more pruning in February.  Once in the ground,  if they ever make it into the ground then pruning will not be so often.
2 plants  have a single long tall stem growing up that needs to be removed.  Once I remove them, I will have enough bay leaf to last about 2 years.
I am not using them fresh.  I am drying them inside on a paper plate.  Then storing in an airtight container.


----------



## Marlingardener (Nov 20, 2022)

i have made appetizers of large basil leaves (Sweet Italian Large Leaf, or Purple Basil) spreading them with cream cheese and rolling them into "cigars". Another way to make them into appetizers is to slice a small tomato thinly, top with a basil leaf, and place the tomato/leaf on a cracker.
I like bay leaves, and use them frequently in cooking, but I really think they are too tough, even when just harvested, to eat comfortably.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 20, 2022)

taxlady said:


> You might be right. Maybe you don't eat the wrap, like you don't eat banana leaves that wrap some food. I just hope someone has an idea of what that dish might be.


I found this. It specifies removing the bay leaves before serving. 

Pan-Grilled Scallops with Bay Leaves


----------



## taxlady (Nov 20, 2022)

I remembered what it is! I also misremembered what kind of leaves. It was sage leaves. I wonder why I remember it as bay leaves. Getting old I guess. Saltimbocca - Wikipedia


----------



## Badjak (Nov 20, 2022)

Saltimbocca is one of my favourite dishes.
Haven't had it for a long time


----------

